# Suitcase for Brompton. Dimensions?



## Sara_H (21 Apr 2017)

im looking to find a second hand suitcase for my Brompton on eBay. does anyone know what minimum dimensions I need to look for?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Dimpa bags which you can carry a Brompton in, are 65x65x22. I would take that with a bit of caution though as they are flexible.


65 x 65 x 27 interior dimensions will easily fit a B with no telescopic seatpost and the pedals removed with room ofr some bubblewrap. Based on my dimpna experiences and coming home from cph buildabromptombox shenanigans.

Brompton say 585mm x 565mm x 270mm or 23" x 22 2/10ths" x 10 6/10ths" post-Brexit measurements.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2017)

a tip : Definitely take the hinge bolts out completely is putting it in a soft bag as checked luggage. Mine got dropped on the hinge bolt on the way out to chp. Wrecked the zip on the dimpna bag and bent the bolt to such a degree it was unusable.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Apr 2017)

Wot Greg sez. A Brommie with SPDs will fit in a Dimpa bag, but the LHS pedal sticks out a bit.
That would be fine for Eurostar, but a bit dodgy for a flight.
Pretty sure I've read that a Brompton will fit in a 29" Samsonite, with space left over.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Apr 2017)

Here are the details of the "official Brompton Case"



Other options here:


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Wot Greg sez. A Brommie with SPDs will fit in a Dimpa bag, but the LHS pedal sticks out a bit.
> That would be fine for Eurostar, but a bit dodgy for a flight.
> Pretty sure I've read that a Brompton will fit in a 29" Samsonite, with space left over.


MKS EZY removable SPDs (or flats) ftw!

The link Adrian posted covers the Samsonite thing quite well.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> MKS EZY removable SPDs (or flats) ftw!
> 
> The link Adrian posted covers the Samsonite thing quite well.



I found these dangerous and unreiable

Maybe because of big feet?

About two weeks after I purchased the SPD version,the small plastic "safety collar" disappeared 

After that any attempt to disengage would remove the pedal from the bike rather than the shoe from the pedal.

Trying to put down a foot in traffic with a pedal attached is something you only attempt a couple of times

Then having to dismount and hobble to the side of the road, remove shoe, detach pedal, reattach pedal to bike and continue is also time consuming

They may have improved, or it may just have been big feet, but I would recommend caution in their use


----------

